# Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?



## »EraZeR« (7. Juni 2009)

*Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Ich glaube jeder, der einen Subwoofer sein eigen nennt kenn das Problem von Basslöchern. Gemeint ist damit ein Bereich im Raum, indem der Bass extrem schwach klingt. Nun meine Frage: Wie kann man sowas beseitigen? Also wie findet man die Ideale Position des Subwoofers heraus. Am besten wäre es ja, wenn der Bass an PC Position am stärksten wäre und außerhalb des eigenen Raumes man kaum etwas mitbekommen würde.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

Für PC Boxen: Lautsprecher Teufel - Optimale Aufstellung von PC-Lautsprechern?

Fürs Heimkino:
Lautsprecher Teufel - Aufstellungstipps für Lautsprecher?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

was du meinst nennt man stehende Wellen. Einerseits kann man berechnen, wo die im Raum auftreten (hab ich mal beim einrichten des Heimkinos von nem Freund gemacht ^^) andererseits kann man sich ja aber auch einfach selbst im Raum hin und her bewegen.
Stehende Wellen entstehen durch Interferrenzen der Schallwellen des Subwoofers. Um herauszufinden wo die sind stellst du nun deinen Subwoofer erstmal an einer bestimmten Position auf und bewegst dich dann im Raum...du wirst merken, dass die Intensität des Basses abhängig von deiner Entfernung zum Subwoofer leicht schwankt. Dort, wo der Bass am kräftigsten ist, befindest du dich in einer stehenden Welle. Sobald du an einer Position im Raum bist, wo dir der Bass von der Intensität her gefällt misst du die Entfernung von dir zum Subwoofer. Nun begibst du dich an deinen normalen Hörplatz, zb.  vor den PC und stellst den Subwoofer nun in der Entfernung zu dir auf die du vorher gemessen hast.
Um zu verhindern, dass man den Subwoofer durchs ganze Haus hörst solltest du Resonanz-Dämpfungs-Spikes kaufen. Das sind Kegel, die man an den Boden des Subwoofers schraubt/klebt. Dadurch wird der Subwoofer vom Boden entkoppelt. Einerseits verbessert das das Klangbild im eigenen Hörraum, da der Boden nichtmehr so stark mitschwingt, andererseits ist der Subwoofer außerhalb des Hörraumes nicht mehr so stark wahrzunehmen. Hat bei einem Freund von mir ware Wunder bewirkt die Dinger, er kann jetzt auch im Mietshaus ordentlich aufdrehen ohne das sich jemand beschweren kommt.


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass du den Subwoofer nicht in Ecken stellen solltest, dann treten die stehenden Wellen vor allem in alles Ecken auf -> im Wohnzimmer wäre so etwas schlecht, immer schauen, möglichst mittig und evtl. eim bisschen Abstand von der Wand.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

oder wenn man keine andere Möglichkeit als Ecken hat -> Eierverpackungen oder Schallschluckmatten an die Wand ^^ Einfacher Schaumstoff ausm Baumarkt tut da schon wunder


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Die Frage zu den stehenden Wellen / Raumresonazen könnt ich doch auch im HowTo beantworten, oder?? Das Problem ist ja ein häufiger Stolperstein in Sachen Klang...


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. @Devial96: Gute Idee!


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Naja, du könntest eine kleine Einführung schreiben, wie jemand das Problem lösen soll liegt dann in seiner Hand... gibt viele Ursachen und Lösungen.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Die effektivste aber auch teuerste Methode wäre, mehrere (am besten vier) Subs im Raum zu verteilen. Ein zweiter würde auch schon einiges bringen.

Es gab dazu mal einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel dazu in der "HEIMKINO". Irgendwo hab ich das noch als PDF eingescannt.


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Leider kann man viele Subwoofer im billigeren Preissegment nicht einzeln kaufen...


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Ich jetzt nochmal im Raum rumgelaufen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich mich einfach am schreibtisch hinstelle, ist der bass am stärksten. Wo soll ich denn Subwoofer jetzt hinstellen, damit dieser schöne Bass auch in Sitzhöhe ist?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Auf den Schreibtisch wäre Blödsinn, da sonst der Schreibtisch leichter vibrieren würde als der Boden. Da entstehen zu viele Nebengeräusche. Die beste Lösung wäre echt der Boden... oder du kaufst dir einen sitzhohen Subwoofer.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> *Die beste Lösung wäre echt der Boden.*.. oder du kaufst dir einen sitzhohen Subwoofer.



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

er meint, denke ich mal, dass es die beste Lösung ist, den Subwoofer auf den Boden zu stellen ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> er meint, denke ich mal, dass es die beste Lösung ist, den Subwoofer auf den Boden zu stellen ^^



Das ist doch immoment bei mir der Fall


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Absorber bringen nichts, um Wellenlängen von mehreren Metern zu absorbieren bräuchte man entsprechend dicke Dämmaterialien.

Eine Alternative zu herkömmlichen Absorbern sind Plattenabsorber (da hilft google)

Oder: 
-Subwoofer aufstellen. Am besten ein gutes Stück von jeder Begrenzungsfläche entfernt.
-Zweiter Subwoofer
-Sitzposition ändern
-Mit Equalizer versuchen die Dröhnstellen wegzubügeln. Die Basslöcher wegzubügeln funktioniert nicht (da würde man schnell das zehnfache an Leistung von Subwoofer verlangen was bestenfalls in Verzerrungen endet, außerdem dröhnt es dann an anderen Stellen im Raum wirklich unerträglich)
-Helmholz-Bassfallen aufstellen (kann man sich vergleichsweise billig bauen und die an den richtigen Stellen aufbauen)
-Dipol-Subwoofer verwenden (im Selbstbau halbwegs bezahlbar, allerdings nur begrenzte Pegelreserven und wenig Tiefbass)


----------



## Overlocked (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Ja, so meinte ich das. Wenn du den schönen Bass noch auf Ohrhöhe haben willst, dann solltest du dir was schweres unter den Subwoofer legen, dass der Schall bestens nach oben abstrahlen kann, sofern der Subwoofer ein Downfire Prinzip nutzt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ja, so meinte ich das. Wenn du den schönen Bass noch auf Ohrhöhe haben willst, dann solltest du dir was schweres unter den Subwoofer legen, dass der Schall bestens nach oben abstrahlen kann, sofern der Subwoofer ein Downfire Prinzip nutzt.



Er hat ja das C200, von daher müsste er theoretisch den sub so drehen, dass er zur wand strahlt. Deswegen sind ,,Sidefire" Subwoofer ziemlicher Bockmist in meinen Augen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



> Deswegen sind ,,Sidefire" Subwoofer ziemlicher Bockmist in meinen Augen...



kommt meiner Meinung nach ganz auf die Wohnsituation an...in nem Mietshaus kann einem ein Dowfire-Sub schon das genick brechen, denn den hört man auf jeden Fall deutlicher durchs ganze Haus als nen Frontfire Subwoofer. Und dann hat man beim Downfire ja auch noch den Boden, der den Klang noch beträchtlicher beeinträchtigt als bei einem Frontfire-System. Wenn man da nen blöden Bodenbelag hat kommt man nich sehr weit, zugutehalten muss man dem Downfire aber natürlich die bessere "fühlbarkeit"...ist also immer alles eine Frage der Gegebenheiten ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> kommt meiner Meinung nach ganz auf die Wohnsituation an...in nem Mietshaus kann einem ein Dowfire-Sub schon das genick brechen, denn den hört man auf jeden Fall deutlicher durchs ganze Haus als nen Frontfire Subwoofer. Und dann hat man beim Downfire ja auch noch den Boden, der den Klang noch beträchtlicher beeinträchtigt als bei einem Frontfire-System. Wenn man da nen blöden Bodenbelag hat kommt man nich sehr weit, zugutehalten muss man dem Downfire aber natürlich die bessere "fühlbarkeit"...ist also immer alles eine Frage der Gegebenheiten ^^



Immer schön dein Systemn verteidigen ^^ Ne spaß beiseite. Klar ist bei Downfire der Untermieter ziemlich gestraft, aber trotzdem sind Sidefire-Subs meiner Meinung nach ziemlich suboptimal. Auf der einen Seite, wo die Membrane ist, reflektiert die Wand. Auf der anderen jedoch eben nicht, deswegen ist im Wohnzimmer so was sinnlos. Im Wohnzimmer brauch man aber natürlich auch mehr als so ein Aktivset


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Sollte ich dann also den Subwoofer um 90° drehen, damit die Membran nach vorne spielt?


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sollte ich dann also den Subwoofer um 90° drehen, damit die Membran nach vorne spielt?



Einfach Probieren... oder du drehst den dicken so, dass der die wand anspielt. Probieren ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

So, ich habe mal versucht, mithilfe von Paint und einer High-Sense-Maus eine Skizze meines Raumes zu erstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rot: Sitzecke
Grün: Bett
Blau: Tisch
Gelb: Subwoofer, unter dem Tisch
Schwarz: Schrank
Der Strich: Fernseher

Die Roten Kreise sind die Punkte im Zimmer, an dem der Bass am besten und druckvollsten klingt. Vor dem Tisch allerdings nur in der Höhe, wenn man steht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

du könntest versuchen, denn Subwoofer etwas in Richtung Wand zu drehen, dann reflektiert die Wand den Bass und es dürfte insgesamt etwas basslastiger klingen. Du musst aber immer daran denken, dass ein reflektierter Bass (egal ob Wandreflexion bei Frontfire oder Bodenreflexion bei Downfire) an der präzision nagt, der Bass also mitunter etwas "schwammiger" wirken könnte. Das kann man aber im Prinzip nie so genau im Voraus sagen, muss man alles ausprobieren.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Ich würde den Bass rechts vom Schreibtisch aufstellen. Da die Membran nach rechts zeigt sollte sich der Schall an der Wand reflektieren. Aber lass ungefähr 30 cm Platz.

@Devil96 Nein, eher nicht. Frontfire klingt in einigen Nuancen sogar besser als Downfire. In Musik zum Beispiel.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Ich habe auch das problem mit den basslosen stellen im Wohnzimmer! 

Ich habe ein Teufel Conzept E Power Edition! Jetzt überlege ich doch glatt ob ich den Bass mal in meine richtung mit den Bass hinstelle anstatt richtung boden!!

Zum Problem Nachbarn: Einfach Tennisbälle unter den Sub (Lautsprecher) legen, wirkt wunder!


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das problem mit den basslosen stellen im Wohnzimmer!
> 
> Ich habe ein Teufel Conzept E Power Edition! Jetzt überlege ich doch glatt ob ich den Bass mal in meine richtung mit den Bass hinstelle anstatt richtung boden!!
> 
> Zum Problem Nachbarn: Einfach Tennisbälle unter den Sub (Lautsprecher) legen, wirkt wunder!



Wie gesagt: einfach probieren.

Wobei das mit den Tennisbällen ne gute idee ist, allerdings, wenn der Sub schon von Natur aus zu stark ist, bringt auch die Entkopplung vom Boden nicht viel.


----------



## Kr0n05 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Naja da gehen meinungen auseinander, ich finde den Sub vom Teufel Power Edition recht stark!!!


----------



## Iceananas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Auf den Schreibtisch wäre Blödsinn, da sonst der Schreibtisch leichter vibrieren würde als der Boden.



Eigentlich ist das gar nicht so verkehrt, die großen Subs sind erst stark genug, dass er auf dem Tisch genug Bass abgibt und genau dort hat man eine schön regelmäßige Abstrahlung, leider muss man einen ziemlich großen und stabilen Tisch haben und es sieht nicht immer so ästhetisch aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Naja da gehen meinungen auseinander, ich finde den Sub vom Teufel Power Edition recht stark!!!



Für seine Plklasse ja, aber bei nem 350 € Sub reißt man schon Häuser weg ^^


----------



## Overlocked (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das gar nicht so verkehrt, die großen Subs sind erst stark genug, dass er auf dem Tisch genug Bass abgibt und genau dort hat man eine schön regelmäßige Abstrahlung, leider muss man einen ziemlich großen und stabilen Tisch haben und es sieht nicht immer so ästhetisch aus



Aber der Tisch kann unschöne Nebengeräusche hervorrufen^^


----------



## Iceananas (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber der Tisch kann unschöne Nebengeräusche hervorrufen^^


deswegen sage ich ja groß und stabil ^^


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Der würde meine Glasplatte zertrümmern


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie Basslöcher beseitigen?*

Egal, so oder so, er schwingt mit, selbst der tonnenschwere Boden schwingt mit.


----------

